# Werden Raser in Deutschland zu lasch bestraft ?



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

Moinsen,

momentan ist ja wieder mal fast Sommer und die Raser kriechen aus ihren Löchern.
Nachdem ich am Wochenende eine Stunde lang auf der Autobahn stehen konnte (nicht in meinem Auto), weil jemand meinte nur weil dort 80 in einer Baustelle ist gelte das nicht für ihn, dachte ich mir es wäre mal Zeit für eine Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hier ist mal ein Beispiel an dem ich das ganze aufhängen möchte.

Ein Mann fährt mit seinem Porsche auf der Autobahn und wird mit 250 Sachen geblitzt. Dort wo er geblitzt wurde herrscht Tempo 100 (aus gutem Grund).
Als Strafe zahlt er 600 Euro (darüber lacht er, wenn er sich nen Porsche leisten kann), 4 Punkte in Flensburg (naja) und 4 Monate Fahrverbot.
Die 4 Monate tun ihm vielleicht weh, weil er jetzt den ganzen Sommer über die Autobahn mit seinem Gefährt nicht unsicher machen kann.

In meinen Augen ist diese Strafe aber eigentlich lächerlich. Ich finde man sollte Leute die offenkundig mit voller Absicht die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen jenseits von gut und böse verletzten deutlich härter bestrafen.
Wenn jemand in der Stadt mal pennt und mit 65 geblitzt wird von mir aus, wir pennen alle mal ein wenig, oder wenn jemand auf der Landstraße mit 110 fährt auch noch im weisten Sinne ok.
Aber wenn jemand 150 km/h zu schnell ist, damit ist er soviel zu schnell gewesen, das er selbst nur mit der Dfiferenz schon über der Richtgeschwindigkeit die auf deutschen Autobahnen gilt gefahren ist.

Was denkt ihr darüber ?

mfg caps


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

auch 6000 euro würde der typ vielleicht mit nem lächeln bezahlen. es gibt eben leute die haben das geld .. was willst du tun? einsperren, gasfuss amputieren? mach doch mal nen sinnvollen vorschlag, statt rumzuheulen.

ich denke vier monate fahrverbot tun schon weh.


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube woanders würden die sogar seinen Wagen konfiszieren, in der Schweiz oder so glaub ich war das. korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2010)

Das wird keiner ändern, da alle "Politiker" populisten sind.

Denkst du ein einziger Politiker ( ok ... vllt ein Parteiloser ) würde je den "Heiligen Gral" der deutschen anfassen?

Es könnte ihn ja schließlich Wählerstimmen kosten.

von daher is das wieder eine politische Diskussion ( die werden ja so gerne gesperrt ;D )


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Bei uns in Österreich ist da der Führerschein einige Monate weg und es gibt Nachschulung und eine sehr satte Strafe!


----------



## Makalvian (28. April 2010)

Am besten wäre es wie es einige Länder schon eingeführt haben, dass Strafen anhand des Monatlichen Einkommen des Verursachers berechnet werden. 

Aber ich glaube das es in Dtl nie soweit kommen wird.

Und ich denke das eine generelle Geschwindigkeitsbrenzung von 120 oder 130 genau das passende wäre.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

Tagessätze als Strafe gibt es auch hierzulande und vielleicht wäre das in diesem Fall auch eine sinnvolle Strafe.
Alternativ könnte man das Fahrverbot auch auf eine Stilllegung des Wagens erweitern.
Dann geht er 4 Monate zu Fuss und sein Auto darf auch nicht bewegt werden.
Alternativ ja auch Knast wäre in extremen Fällen dieser Art durchaus eine Lösung.
Es reicht ja schon mal ne Woche oder sowas.
Man müsste es staffeln nur die Strafen für die starken Übertretungen erhöhen. Die 35 Euro für bis zu 20 km/h sind ja noch ok. Entweder pennt man da halt mal ne Sekunde oder man fährt bewusst etwas zu schnell.
Aber wenn jemand 150 km/h über der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung liegt fällt das für mich schon unter grob fahrlässig und mit Vorsatz. In dem Fall könnte man den Führerschein auch einfach mal schreddern und er darf erst zum Idiotentest und anschließend den Führerschein nach einem Jahr Sperre nochmal machen. DAS tut dann mal richtig weh.


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

neee. geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen helfen nicht. dann hast du hinterher nur mehr verstösse ... und die leute fahren trotzdem schnell.

und das mit dem einkommensgebundenen strafen wird nicht funktionieren. 

1. muss nicht jede bußgeldstelle wissen was ich verdiene. datenschutz und so ... 
2. hab ich 5 millionen auf dem konto und verdiene nichts. ich leb den rest meines lebens von dem geld. muss ich nun nie wieder bußgelder zahlen?
3. hartzis dürfen dann auch rasen wie sie wollen und arbeitende menschen dürfen blechen. wie gerecht.
4. da ich ausländer bin und dort lebe und arbeite und nur zum rasen nach deutschland komme, bin ich gespannt wie die polizei mein einkommen rauskriegen will.

ein paar gründe. such dir aus, welche auf den jeweilgen raser zutreffen ...


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

In Österreich zahlt man für 10km/h schon mehr als 35 Euro!


----------



## Makalvian (28. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> neee. geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen helfen nicht. dann hast du hinterher nur mehr verstösse ... und die leute fahren trotzdem schnell.



Punkte 1-5 treffen alle zu und sind richtig. Dennoch wäre eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung das einzig richtige und dazu harte Strafen das sich jeder überlegt ob er zu schnell fährt.

Man sieht es ja gut genug welches Land hat den außer Dtl keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ?


----------



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

1. wäre das für mich eine Straftat und in dem Fall kein Busgeld 
2. verdient auch jemand mit 5.000.000 Euro auf dem Konto Geld, nämlich durch Zinsen. Wenn er es mit 2% anlegt (was lächerlich ist) sind das 100.000 Euro im Jahr.
3. Wenn sich jemand der Hartz4 bekommt ein Auto leisten kann das 250 km/h fährt, läuft grundsätzlich was falsch. Und auch da kann man nen Tagessatz festlegen. Außerdem gilt in Deutschland: Wer seine Schulden gegenüber dem Staat nicht zahlt, landet im Knast.
4. machen wir es dann eben wie in anderen Ländern. Man blecht ein Heidengeld oder geht zu Fuss nach Hause


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

meiner meinung nach haben geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen nur einen sinn. es gibt mehr verstösse dagegen, je mehr es gibt. 

schon kann man wieder fordern, dass die geschwindigkeitsverstösse zunehmen und man die fahrer besser überwachen und härter bestrafen muss. und ja, ich bin paranoid. :-)


warum soll ich auf einer freien einsehbaren strecke nicht 200 km/h fahren dürfen?


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2010)

Man könnte die Geldstrafe auch prozentual zum Lohn ansetzen (wird in gewissen Ländern glaub ich sogar schon so gemacht), dann schmerzts alle Leute gleich stark.


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Man könnte die Geldstrafe auch prozentual zum Lohn ansetzen (wird in gewissen Ländern glaub ich sogar schon so gemacht), dann schmerzts alle Leute gleich stark.



wie kommt ihr immer auf sone aussagen? 

stell dir vor ich verdiene 1000 euro im monat und muss 10% strafe zahlen. da ich ne feste miete zahle, mich ernähren muss und sowieso nicht weiss wie ich mit dem geld klarkomme, trifft mich das ziemlich hart.

stell dir vor ich verdiene 10.000 euro und muss 10% strafe zahlen. ist doch lächerlich. ich bezahle keine miete mehr (hab ne schicke villa) und überleg gerade ob ich dieses jahr meinen urlaub im luxusressourt auf mauritius oder in thailand verbringe. oke, lackier ich meine sportwagen erst in drei monaten um und nicht schon heute.

merkst du es? prozente sind genauso ungerecht.


----------



## Makalvian (28. April 2010)

Immerhin aber noch gerechter als wenn der Hartz4-Empfänger genauso die 100 euro bezahlt wie der Selbständige der um die 5-6000 im Monat verdient


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr immer auf sone aussagen?
> 
> stell dir vor ich verdiene 1000 euro im monat und muss 10% strafe zahlen. da ich ne feste miete zahle, mich ernähren muss und sowieso nicht weiss wie ich mit dem geld klarkomme, trifft mich das ziemlich hart.
> 
> ...





Makalvian schrieb:


> Immerhin aber noch gerechter als wenn der Hartz4-Empfänger genauso die 100 euro bezahlt wie der Selbständige der um die 5-6000 im Monat verdient


Korrekt, ausserdem ist das dann ja auch nur die Geldstrafe, den Führerscheinentzug und die Punkte gibts dann nach wie vor immernoch.


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

der staat nimmt damit mehr geld ein. aber die strafe trifft den wenigverdiener härter. und gerecht ist es damit nicht mehr.

und das problem an sich "das leben anderer menschen gefährden" wird damit nicht gelöst.


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2010)

Die Strafe soll auch schmerzen, ob das nun ein Wenig- oder Vielverdiener ist, spielt gar keine Rolle. Eine prozentuale Geldstrafe wird den Vielverdiener auf jeden Fall wesentlich mehr schmerzen als wenn er irgend nen (aus seiner Sicht) banalen Fixbetrag bezahlen muss.

Rasen ist ja auch immer relativ zu betrachten. Fahre ich in der 60er Kurve mit 80 ist das doch recht gefährlich, fahre ich hingegen auf grader 100er Strecke 120, ist das ne andere Sache. Ne pauschale Aussage kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht über die Geschwindigkeitsübertretung machen, das muss von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden, bzw auf die entsprechenden Umstände (von Strecke und Witterung) sollte eingegangen werden. Aber eines ist für mich persönlich recht klar: der durchschnittliche Autofahrer kann mit Geschwindigkeiten über 140 nicht wirklich umgehn. Eigentlich ists schon schwer genug richtig zu reagieren, wenn man langsam fährt, mit einer unkontrollierbaren Geschwindigkeit kommen dann höchstens noch Rennfahrer klar. Daher bin ich der Meinung dass man die Grenze bei 140 km/h setzen sollte und den Leuten, die schneller fahren, den Führschein sofort entziehen sollte für ne gewisse Zeit und Wiederholungstätern für 10 Jahre (bzw falls das dann nochmal vorkommt für immer). Vernünftige Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn auf guter Strecke liegen zwischen 120-140.


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

statt den leuten das autofahren zu verbieten oder immer weiter einzuschränken, sollte man sie schulen mit mit extremsituationen umzugehen. inzwischen haben die meisten autos ESP und ABS. 

ne kurve die mit 60 ausgeschildert ist fahre ich im halbschlaf mit 120. und das ist das gefährliche. nur weil irgendein politiker sich wichtig machen wollte, wurde da ein schild aufgestellt. und deshalb kann man die meisten schilder nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

klar ist langsamer immer sicherer. dann setzt euch doch für eine 10 km/h-höchstgrenze auf deutschen straßen ein. es wird sicher kaum noch unfälle geben.


wichtiger ist ne 0-promille-regel als noch mehr geschwindigkeitseinschränkungen.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand 150 km/h zu schnell ist, damit ist er soviel zu schnell gewesen, das er selbst nur mit der Dfiferenz schon über der Richtgeschwindigkeit die auf deutschen Autobahnen gilt gefahren ist.
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber ?
> 
> mfg caps




also das ist aber auch ein recht seltener Fall möchte ich jetzt mal so sagen,dass einer mit 150 km/h zu schnell geblitzt wurde...also zumindest ist das nicht alltäglich...udn aufgrund dieses Geschehens ein erhöhten Bußgeldkatalog zu fordern find ich widersinnig...
ich denke die Strafen für geringes überschreiten sind angemessen udn ab 30 km/h zu schnell gibts auch schon 100 Euro,3 Punkte und 1 Monat Fahrverbot...das finde ich muss man nicht noch verschärfen...
im Grunde finanzieren die kommunalen Politiker eh schon ihren Haushalt aus Strafen für Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen und fordern Polizisten dazu auf noch "sorgsamer" zu schauen wenn nicht die gleiche Summe wie letztes Jahr eingefahren wird...und die stehen eh schon an jeder Ecke wo sich was abzuzocken lohnt und meist nicht an gefahrenstellen, wo sie eigentlich stehen sollten...also ich wäre voll dagegen das die Strafen in diesem Geschwindigkeitsrahmen noch steigen...

in deinem bestimmten Fall ist natürlich eine sehr empfindliche Strafe von Nöten,denn wer so übertrieben rast kann in einer Gefahrensituation nicht mehr reagieren udn dazu muss man in Kauf nehmen das bei einem Unfall bei so einer Geschwindigkeit die Unfallopfer nicht mit dem Leben davonkommen...
ich würde neben einer saftigen Geldstrafe ein mehrmonatiges Fahrverbot einfordern und ihn zu einer Nachschulung schicken...


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2010)

Dass viele Schilder sehr fragwürdig sind, da stimm ich Dir zu. Vor allem wenn man beobachtet, dass auf ner Strasse ein 100er Schild ist, dann ne Baustelle hinkommt und auf 80 gedrosselt wird, später die Baustelle verschwindet, aber das Schild immernoch da ist. Würden die Schilder vernünftig aufgestellt wäre ich absolut für entsprechende Strafen, leider ist das nur selten der Fall.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, zur Fahrausbildung sollten Schleudertests und sowas noch dazu gehören. Interessant wäre auch, wenn man ein Auto kauft, dass man dann gleich damit auf ne Teststrecke gehn könnte, um sich auf sein Auto einfahren und sich dran gewöhnen zu können. So wüsste man gleich von Anfang an, was man aus seinem Auto rausholen kann und was nicht. Aber tjo, das ist dann halt wieder die beliebte Kostenfrage...


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2010)

Was heisst Raser? Mal bissl Gas geben ist ja ok, für mich sind Raser solche Typen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU9KOqUx9nE[/youtube]

er gefährdet nicht nur sich selber sondern unzählige unschuldige leute und warscheinlich auch kinder...

ich bin nach wie vor für folgende lösung bei solchen typen: Führerschein auf lebenszeit entziehen und das auto vor seinen augen verschrotten....


----------



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

genau das meine ich.
Für mich ist alles ab >20km zu schnell auf dem Tacho übehöhte Geschwindigkeit (ab da gibts halt n Bussgeld) und alles ab >50km zu schnell ist für mich rasen.
Man MUSS nicht in einer 70er Zone 120 Fahren oder innerorts 100.


----------



## Swoop (28. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Ich glaube woanders würden die sogar seinen Wagen konfiszieren, in der Schweiz oder so glaub ich war das. korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre






LameXplosion schrieb:


> Bei uns in Österreich ist da der Führerschein einige Monate weg und es gibt Nachschulung und eine sehr satte Strafe!


ist auch richtig so, Raser sollten allgemein für 1 Jahr den Führerschein entzogen bekommen und eine hohe geld strafe zahlen damit das nicht wieder vor kommt.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum soll ich auf einer freien einsehbaren strecke nicht 200 km/h fahren dürfen?



Willst Du jetzt Einzelbeispiele diskutieren?
Ich bin sicher Du wirst Streckenabschnitte finden wo das zutrifft, sowas wird es imemr geben.
Aber die meisten Beschränkungen geschehen eben nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## jainza (28. April 2010)

Das ist ne schwierige Sache. Zum einen sind teilweise diese Begrenzungen sinnlos, deswegen habe ich auch schon von vielen gehört, dass sie die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen eher als Richtlinien und nicht als Regeln verstehen, was man durchaus verstehen kann. In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ist es äußert unwahrscheinlich, dass vor einer Grundschule kleine Kinder über die Straße laufen, warum muss ich trotzdem vorsichtiger fahren als in der Innenstadt, wo regelmäßig besoffene auf der Straße taumeln?
Das was Thoor da verlinkt hat ist natürlich eine ganz andere Qualität, aber der Fahrer ignoriert ja nicht "nur" Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen sondern eher die komplette StVO.

&#8364;: Da fällt mir noch eine geniales Beispiel ein. Bei mir in der Umgebung gibt es eine Stelle, wo man aus dem Ort rausfährt und erstmal beschleunigen kann, zusätzlich geht es leicht bergab. Dann folgt eine minimale Kurve, die man früher ungebremst durchfahren durfte, vor der man aber mittlerweile von 100 auf 50 abbremsen soll, obwohl man da wirklich problemlos durchfahren könnte. Direkt nach der Kurve geht es wieder steil bergauf und wieder runter auf 50, man würde also automatisch langsamer werden. Die Stadt hat dann aber einen Blitzer aufgestellt, da die wenigsten gebremst haben. Wofür den auch, macht der Berg ja eh und der Umwelt zuliebe nutzt man dies. Aber der Blitzer blitzt nur die eine Fahrtrichtung. An der Einstellung, dass man den Berg das bremsen übernimmt hat sich nichts verändert, nur fahren jetzt einfach alle in der Kurve auf der Gegenfahrbahn. Sicherheitsgewinn = 0.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (28. April 2010)

LameXplosion schrieb:


> Bei uns in Österreich ist da der Führerschein einige Monate weg und es gibt Nachschulung und eine sehr satte Strafe!



Und so komische Führerschein Punkte gibts nun auch schon in Linz. 

Ps: Ich kann die Raser verstehen wenn man ihn einem Ps Monster sitzt und das fette Motorgeräusch hört dann kommt der Orgasmus und ein fetter grinser. Hab selber auch nen Sti 2006 und normal fahren gibts da kaum.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2010)

Also ich hab manchmal schon das verlangen, meinen Alfa ma richtig zu treten ^^
aber ich halt mich an die Begrenzungen, da ich noch in der Probezeit bin ( im Sept. läuft sie aus) und ich kB auf Nachschulung hab ^^

maximal fahr ich 15-20 zu schnell, dass ich halt net über 21 zu schnell nach abzug Toleranz komm.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2010)

Wenn ich mal Gas geben will such ich mir ne einsame Landstrasse und dann ab dafür -.- macht auch viel mehr Spass als wenn du andauernd son Trottel vorne dran hast ._.

E: was ich partout nicht leid kann sind diese plombierten Dinger mit dem "30" Aufkleber hintendran die dann die ganze Strasse blockieren... ey entweder dein Billet wurde entzogen und du darfst nicht Auto fahren oder du fährst Auto o.O aber was soll diese "30" Scheisse >___________________<


----------



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

> E: was ich partout nicht leid kann sind diese plombierten Dinger mit dem "30" Aufkleber hintendran die dann die ganze Strasse blockieren... ey entweder dein Billet wurde entzogen und du darfst nicht Auto fahren oder du fährst Auto o.O aber was soll diese "30" Scheisse



Heißt das es gibt in der Schweiz die 30km/h Strafe =].
Ich muss sagen das ist ansich ne geniale Idee, nur das man sie auf 50 erhöhen sollte.
Dann kann man noch in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Heißt das es gibt in der Schweiz die 30km/h Strafe =].
> Ich muss sagen das ist ansich ne geniale Idee, nur das man sie auf 50 erhöhen sollte.
> Dann kann man noch in der Stadt fahren.



ne nix 50km/h entweder du fährst so gefährlich das du nichtmehr fahren darfst oder du fährst so das du niemanden gefährdest, punkt ende aus!


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Willst Du jetzt Einzelbeispiele diskutieren?
> Ich bin sicher Du wirst Streckenabschnitte finden wo das zutrifft, sowas wird es imemr geben.
> Aber die meisten Beschränkungen geschehen eben nicht ohne Grund.




Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz.
Ich bin sehr viel auf den Straßen und damit auch auf Autobahnen.
Manche Autobahnen sind auf 130 beschränkt, die aber wunderbar zu fahren sind (Und ja, ich kenne die Kritieren, wonach man entscheidet)
Und manche Autobahnen sind offen und fast lebensgefährlich. Da fällt mir jetzt z.B. die A59 bei Düsseldorf ein. Schlaglöcher, riesige Bodenwellen, Spurrillen, 2spurig, Einfahrten die nicht gut zu sehen sind, bzw in einer Kurve, scharfe Kurven -> natürlich alles, ohne beschildert zu sein.

Ich denke, das manche BAB einfach noch offen ist, weil es zu den 90er Jahren, fast kein Auto gab, was auch nur annähernd an die 200 kam.


Ich finde den Bussgeldkatalog btw in Ordnung, wie er ist.
Wir haben ein gutes Punktesystem mit Flensburg und viele viele Leute haben schon ihren Führerschein deswegen nicht zurückbekommen.

Ich hab vor kurzem tatsächlich meinen ersten Punkt bekommen (nein, ich habe niemanden gefährdet, außer mich selbst)

Desweiteren übertreiben hier manche sehr. Man ist hier seinen Führerschein schnell los -> 2 mal in einem Jahr über 25kmh zu schnell und man ist seinen Lappen schon für nen Monat los. Wenn man nach diesem Führerscheinentzug nochmal +25kmh erwischt wurde, ist man ihn direkt nochmal los.

Die Geldstrafen in der Schweiz/Belgien/sonstige Nachbarländer sind zum Teil viel zu überzogen. Die Kleinverdiener bluten schwer und die Reichen juckt es nicht.

Punktekatalog > best


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

In dem Video oben, kann die Person froh sein, dass die Deutschen so gute Autofahrer sind. Wenn der hier in USA so fahren würde, würde er mit Sicherheit dem nächsten im Kofferraum hängen.

Nur hier fährt gleich der Polizist hinterher und dann kann der nach Hause laufen. In Deutschland wird nur schön geblitzt. 

Besonders dann, wenn es ein amerikanisches Kennzeichen hat das Auto, dann gucken nämlich die Deutschen-Polizisten ganz schön aus der Wäsche.

Ich mein, wenn man schon ein schnelles Auto hat, darf man auch schnell fahren. Auf Autobahnen. Aber wie die Person im Video gefahren ist.. so geht's nicht.


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur hier fährt gleich der Polizist hinterher und dann kann der nach Hause laufen. In Deutschland wird nur schön geblitzt.




Deutschland 1: 0 USA

Was meinst du wieviele Leute sterben, eben weil sie denen hinterher fahren?
Deutsche Bullen fahren auch hinterher, wenn sie einen sehen. 
Aber der Beifahrer entscheidet dann, ob sie an ihm dranbleiben oder nicht (weil man als Fahrer nicht merkt, wenn es zu wild wird). Wenn nen Bulle dich erwischt und du weißt das du in den Knast müsstest (USA), dann versucht du davon zu kommen und das mit allen mitteln.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz.



Na gut nehmen wir mal an die Chance sich zu Tode zu fahren ist gar nicht so groß, dann frag ich mich trotzdem warum jemand unbeding mit 200 Sachen rumheizen muss. Das dürfte auch nicht gerade umweltfreundlich sein.

Wenn man sein Schuhmacher-Syndrom ausleben will kann man auch seinen Bruder von hinten bumsen.


----------



## Manowar (29. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Na gut nehmen wir mal an die Chance sich zu Tode zu fahren ist gar nicht so groß, dann frag ich mich trotzdem warum jemand unbeding mit 200 Sachen rumheizen muss. Das dürfte auch nicht gerade umweltfreundlich sein.




Weil ichs kann? :>

Thema: eigene Meinung
Ich liebe die Beschleunigung und ich liebe hohe Geschwindigkeiten.
Und wenn sich jeder nach der StVO richtet, kommt auch niemand zu schaden, wenn man denn auch fahren kann.
Und naja..so nen übertriebener Umweltfreund war ich noch nie (ja, ich schmeisse meine Kaugummis in den Müll :>) 

edit: zu den 200 Fahren (vllt war es auf die schlechte BAB bezogen) : man muss sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen.
Wenn es aber jemand drauf ankommen lässt, weil "die Autobahn war doch offen!" , kann es zum Tod kommen und Bullen bestrafen sowas.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir die Bußgelder für Leute, die wirklich extrem zu schnell fahren, evtl. noch rechts überholen, drängeln etc. wirklich zu niedrig sind. Bzw. es geht mir nicht ums Geld, sondern um die dazugehörigen Strafen. Ich persönlich würde jemandem, der wiederholt viel zu schnell (sprich >50km/h zu schnell) fährt, den Führerschein für minimum 1 Jahr, besser 2 oder 3, konfiszieren, ebenso das Auto. Und wenn er daraus immer noch nix gelernt hat - Führerschein auf Lebenszeit weg. Punkt. Denn meines Erachtens schmerzt der Führerscheinentzug gerade bei Berufstätigen mehr als das Bußgeld.

Damit will ich nich sagen, dass ich mich immer an absolut alle Verkehrsregeln halte und nur 130 auf der Autobahn fahre - Ich fahr jeden Tag auf einem so gut wie komplett freigegebenen Abschnitt der A63 und ja, ich tret dann auch mal gerne bis 200+ (vorrausgesetzt, ich fahr das Auto von meinem Vater, mir persönlich is der Sprit zu teuer zum Heizen XD). Und ich fahr innerorts auch mal 60... Hier werden z.B. auf der Landstraße zwischen meinem Ort und dem Nachbarort seit Jahren "Vorsicht - Kröten"-Schilder aufgestellt, dazu jahrelang ein 70-Schild. Hält sich kein Mensch dran. Ob ich die Kröten jetzt mit 70 oder mit 100 überfahre, macht den Bock auch nich fett. Letztes Jahr haben sie's dann auf die Spitze getrieben und sogar ein 50er-Schild aufstellen dürfen. Ganz ehrlich, ich hab gedacht, ich werd nich mehr, zumal ich in der Probezeit war und dann knapp 70 gefahren bin, nur für den extrem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass die Polizei doch mal da steht und knipst... Aber alles in allem bin ich ein netter Autofahrer, der auch weiß, wo persönliche und technische Grenzen sind - Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen weiß, was Sicherheitsabstand ist -.-

Ich kenn da aber auch ganz andere Beispiele. Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst und was ich da manchmal bei "Blaulichtfahrten" erlebe... Da wird mir wirklich übel. Wenn ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit über eine rote Ampel fahre, mich mittlerweile jeder gesehen und gehört haben müsste, wieder Gas geben will und direkt rechts von mir ein Bubi im Golf auftaucht, der noch ganz schnell an mir vorbei will, krieg ich die Krise. Anderes Beispiel: In einer anderen Stadt als der, in der ich arbeite, hat sich vor ein paar Monaten ein (zum Glück nur mit leicht verletzten Personen) Unfall mit einem Rettungswagen ereignet. Der RTW wollte mit Sondersignal (sprich blaues Blinklicht und Einsatzhorn) über eine rote Ampel, hat extrem langsam gemacht. Da hat sich so ein Bubi gedacht, ihm geht das alles zu langsam, ist auf die Gegenfahrbahn (!!!) ausgeschert und frontal mit dem RTW zusammengestoßen. Sowas kotzt mich an und sollte auch viel härter bestraft werden, als das im Moment der Fall ist.


----------



## Thrainan (29. April 2010)

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen sind ja nicht immer nur wegen der Gefährlichen Straßenlage da. So kann es zum Beispiel um Lärmschutz gehen. Das gibt es imho auch für Tier und Umwelt, also da muss kein haus stehen damit aus Lärmschutzgründen die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. April 2010)

> Da hat sich so ein Bubi gedacht, ihm geht das alles zu langsam



Sowas kenn ich auch. Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad hat mit über 100 innerorts eine Verkehrsinsel mitgenommen.
Er hats überlebt... sein Beifahrer nicht !


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Da hat sich so ein Bubi gedacht, ihm geht das alles zu langsam, ist auf die Gegenfahrbahn (!!!) ausgeschert und frontal mit dem RTW zusammengestoßen. Sowas kotzt mich an und sollte auch viel härter bestraft werden, als das im Moment der Fall ist.




jo,das find ich auch ist definitiv asozialste Form von Unfall einen Retter zu einem Verletzten/Schwerverletzten zu machen aus egoistischen Gründen...sowas geht gar nicht und sollte auch mit höchster Bestrafung geahndet werden...und ich vermute auch das der seiner gerechten Strafe zugeführt wird...
genauso schlimm find ich aber diejenigen die aus ihrem Auto ne Disco gemacht haben udn wirklich nix mehr vom Strassengeräuschen mitbekommen...ich mein ich hör ja auch gern mal etwas lauter Musik im Auto,aber ich würde IMMER ein Einsatzhorn hören wenn ich an ne Kreuzung komme,aber die Typen die hinter mir schon mit diesem Bumm Bumm Bumm angefahren kommen(was ich trotz eigener Musik klar höre), die hören bestimmt kein Horn mehr....


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

LameXplosion schrieb:


> In Österreich zahlt man für 10km/h schon mehr als 35 Euro!




war letztes 8km/h zu schnell und hab 65 Euro gezahlt >.<


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2010)

wohl nicht in deutschland. 

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften (gilt auch für 30 km-Zone !) bis 10 km/h 15,- EUR [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften (z.B. Landstraße, Autobahn, auch in Baustellen) bis 10 km/h 10,- EUR [/font]


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

ne in österreich ^^


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

wenn alles nix hilft und der raser vorbeischiesen sollte, einfach ein paar reisszwecken oder ninjasterne auf die strasse, macht der sich schön die reifen am arsch^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

Ich hab ma grad so die gesetze durchgelesen und das entdeckt

*Moped-Führerschein*
Strengere Regeln gibt es außerdem für Fahrzeuge mit roten Kennzeichen wie Mopeds und Microcars: 


mindestens zwei Stunden Fahrpraxis im Verkehr
*sechs am Übungsplatz*
sechs Stunden Theorie inklusive Theorieprüfung
Als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen hab bin ich fast vom stuhl gefallen xDD


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. April 2010)

kurz und knapp (ausnahmsweise) :

wer *extremst *zu schnell ist (egal ob 30er-Zone oder bei 120 auf der Bahn) sollte VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEL höher bestraft werden!

aktuell ist das Strafmaß echt zu niedrig für die Möchtegern-Rennfahrer


----------



## Blackwing (29. April 2010)

Ich finde das Deutsche Strafmaß nicht zu lasch wenn es um Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen geht.
Es ist in Ordnung so, wie es ist. Es sind viele andere Punkte die die Sicherheit auf unseren Straßen, unabhängig davon ob Autobahn oder Landstraße oder Stadtverkehr, vielmehr gefährden als einer der 5km zu schnell ist.

Wisst ihr wer eine viel größere Gefahr darstellt als die, welche mit 150 in ner 100er Zone über die Autobahn fahren?
Die, welche mit 90 meinen auf die linke Spur wechseln zu müssen weil sie doch nen halben Kilometer schneller sind als der LKW vor ihnen!

In der Stadt sind nicht diejenigen das Problem die mit 35 durch die 30 Zone fahren, sondern die Älteren Damen und Herren welche mit 20 entlang zuckeln und sich nicht entscheiden können ob sie jetzt die, oder doch die Parklücke nehmen wollen. Oder vielleicht will ich ja doch nicht hier hin? Bei so Gestalten weis man nie was als nächstes passiert.

Das erste was man mir damals in der Fahrschule beigebracht hat war "Die Zahlen da im Kreis sind Richtwerte. Pass dich dem Verkehr an!"
Heißt... Wenn alle 55 fahren, dann hab ich keinen Grund mit 45 den Verkehr für die nächsten zu bremsen. Auf der Autobahn richte ich mich nach dem was sonst um mich herum passiert. Ist die Strecke frei, sollte es keine Sau interessieren ob ich mit 180 oder den "vorgeschriebenen" 100 da lang fahre. Ist die Strecke stark befahren, kann ich aus gegebenen Anlässen eh nicht mehr so schnell fahren.

Ok... Jetzt kommen noch die Kapazitäten ins Spiel bei denen sowas wie der Gesunde Menschenverstand nicht (mehr?) existent ist. Das sind dann so "Helden" wie der Typ im Video der allein schon für die Tat den Führerschein entzogen bekommen sollte. Dafür, das er die ganze Scheiße dann auch noch gefilmt hat... 


Für mich gilt ganz klar "Schnelles Fahren != Unverantwortliches Fahren"
Die Fahrer der letzten Kategorie gehören wesentlich härter bestraft. Und das können auch welche sein die zu langsam sind!
Und jedem, der das nicht glaubt, leg ich mal ne Vollbremsung auf der Autobahn bei Tempo 180 ans Herz... Ihr werdet nur noch beten und im selben Atemzug den Wackeldackel da vor euch verfluchen weil er garantiert NICHT in den Spiegel geguckt hat!


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Ich finde das Deutsche Strafmaß nicht zu lasch wenn es um Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen geht.
> Es ist in Ordnung so, wie es ist. Es sind viele andere Punkte die die Sicherheit auf unseren Straßen, unabhängig davon ob Autobahn oder Landstraße oder Stadtverkehr, vielmehr gefährden als einer der 5km zu schnell ist.
> 
> Wisst ihr wer eine viel größere Gefahr darstellt als die, welche mit 150 in ner 100er Zone über die Autobahn fahren?
> ...


Tja Deine Ansicht bezieht sich jedoch leider nur auf die Annahme, dass alles glatt läuft. Das Problem ist nur, wenns nen Unfall gibt kommts sehr wohl drauf an ob Du 180 oder 120 fährst, denn der Bremsweg ist entsprechend länger oder kürzer, die Reaktionszeit hingegen bleibt die selbe und da ists dann einfach mal zu spät wenn Du zu schnell warst und nicht richtig reagieren konntest. Genau das Selbe in der 30er Zone, dort ist nämlich nur darum 30 weils sich um Quartierstrassen und Ähnliches handelt, in denen schlechte Sichtverhältnisse sind, auch mal plötzlich Kinder über die Strasse hüpfen und sowas und dort kommts eben auch extrem drauf an ob Du zu schnell fährst oder nicht. Gerade in 30er Zonen gefährdet man normalerweise *nur andere* aber nicht sich selbst, daher ists wichtig dass dort entsprechend langsam gefahren wird.

Natürlich provoziert zu langsames Fahren ebenfalls Unfälle. Am besten sind die, die dann noch extra beschleunigen wenn man sie überholt, das ist dann wirklich gefährlich. Aber soweit ich weiss kann und wird man durchaus auch gebüsst wenn man einen Unfall provoziert hat, weil man den Verkehr behindert hat.


----------



## Blackwing (29. April 2010)

Ok... Das mit der 30er Zone sollte als Beispiel dienen.
Und nein... Im allgemeinen bekommt nur derjenige den Schaden aufgebrummt der "rein gefahren" ist. Außer es ist nachzuweisen das der Unfallpartner gegen die Verkehrsregeln verstoßen hat, dann bekommen beide eine Teilschuld. Es wird jedoch keiner dafür belangt das er behindernt gefahren ist. Das später zu rekonstruieren ist eh nicht möglich. Da macht sich die Polizei erst gar nicht die Arbeit. Außer es gibt Zeugen die... Dann hat der andere Unfallpartner ebenfalls ne Teilschuld.

Nur... Auf der Autobahn muss ich damit rechnen das andere schneller fahren als ich. Wenn ich dann also aus meiner Fahrreihe ausschehre, dann habe ICH darauf zu achten das ich ausreichend Platz dafür habe. Dazu gehört auch, das ICH checke wie schnell oder langsam der nachfolgende Verkehr ist. Und wenn ich sehe das da nen Tiefflieger ankommt, dann fahr ich nicht extra raus, nur um den zu bremsen oder whatever. Dann lass ich den vorbei, und setz mich dahinter. Die 3 Sekunden hab ich auch noch. Und das ist leider eine Tatsache die so einige nicht beherzigen, und deswegen kommt es auch zu unfällen. Da dann natürlich "wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit" ... Das aber im Grunde einfach einer die Augen nicht richtig aufbekommen hat... Das juckt da keine Sau. Der andere war "zu schnell" und ist schuld. Basta. 

Das ist übrigens nem Kumpel von mir passiert. Nachts, halb 3 auf der Autobahn... Alles frei bis auf irgendwo da vorn auf der rechten Spur nen Kleinwagen mit 120 ... Er war mit gut 200 unterwegs.. Warum auch nicht... Nachts halb 3 auf der Autobahn... 
Der Kleinwagen ist auf die Linke Spur gezogen.... Mein Kumpel hat sich kreiselnd in die rechte Leitplanke geschraubt... Airbag und sonstigen Sicherheitssystemen sei Dank ist weder ihm noch seiner Freundin viel passiert. Aber wer hatte Schuld?
Natürlich war er zu schnell... Aber es wäre nie etwas passiert wenn der Depp in seinem Golf nicht auf die Idee gekommen wäre das die Linke Spur viel toller ist als die rechte und man ja einfach rüber ziehen könne... Gucken... Warum... Ist doch nachts um halb 3 auf der Autobahn und eh keine Sau unterwegs....



Ich bin seit gut 20 Jahren im Straßenverkehr unterwegs. Sei es mit nem Rad oder dem Auto... Ich bin bestimmt kein "Engel" im Straßenverkehr. Ich bin oft schneller unterwegs als auf den Schildern steht. Aber es gibt nichts gefährlicheres als Menschen die sich ohne zu gucken im Straßenverkehr bewegen. Und dazu zähle ich Radfahrer, Fußgänger und Motorisierte.
Ich habe einen Unfall hinter mir. Und das war ein Auffahrunfall auf der Autobahn. Warum? Weil mein Vordermann in die Eisen gehen musste weil jemand vor ihm einfach rausgezogen ist. Niemand war zu schnell oder sonst was... Ich hab einfach nicht damit gerechnet das mein Vordermann ganz in die Eisen geht und als ich es realisiert hab wars zu spät und ich bin ihm dann noch hinten rein gerutscht.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich weiss kann und wird man durchaus auch *gebüsst* wenn man einen Unfall provoziert hat, weil man den Verkehr behindert hat.




also entweder ist das ein Schreibfehler und du wolltest geküsst schreiben,aber das würde den Sinn des Satzes ad absurdum führen...
oder du meinst das ein Verkehrsbehinderer auch bestraft werden würde...das wäre aber nur der Fall wenn du wirklich mindestens ein neutralen Zeugen zum Unfall befragen könntest der das genau bestätigt.weil sonst hast du echt schlechte Karten...
zumal mir manche alte Autofahrer eh den letzten Nerv rauben...natürlich nicht jeder ab 60 aufwärts,sondern die 80jährigen in Begleitung ihrer Eltern,die wie festgenagelt am Lenkrad kleben und für die Tempo 40 schon zu einem Abenteuer wird.udn genau die sind das auch die zu gefährlichen Manövern verleiten...nicht unbedingt nur durch die übertrieben langsame Fahrweise sondern auch durch seltsame Manöver z.B. beim einparken...hab ich oft genug erlebt das die beim rückwärtsfahren um in eine Parklücke zu kommen nicht in den Spiegel gucken und dann so doll einschlagen das deren Vorderrad sich schon auf der zweiten Fahrspur befinden und man ausweichen muss....


----------



## Blackwing (29. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also entweder ist das ein Schreibfehler und du wolltest geküsst schreiben,aber das würde den Sinn des Satzes ad absurdum führen...
> oder du meinst das ein Verkehrsbehinderer auch bestraft werden würde...das wäre aber nur der Fall wenn du wirklich mindestens ein neutralen Zeugen zum Unfall befragen könntest der das genau bestätigt.weil sonst hast du echt schlechte Karten...
> zumal mir manche alte Autofahrer eh den letzten Nerv rauben...natürlich nicht jeder ab 60 aufwärts,sondern die 80jährigen in Begleitung ihrer Eltern,die wie festgenagelt am Lenkrad kleben und für die Tempo 40 schon zu einem Abenteuer wird.udn genau die sind das auch die zu gefährlichen Manövern verleiten...nicht unbedingt nur durch die übertrieben langsame Fahrweise sondern auch durch seltsame Manöver z.B. beim einparken...hab ich oft genug erlebt das die beim rückwärtsfahren um in eine Parklücke zu kommen nicht in den Spiegel gucken und dann so doll einschlagen das deren Vorderrad sich schon auf der zweiten Fahrspur befinden und man ausweichen muss....



Arrr...
Ja genau solche...

Anstatt mehr Kohle für Fragwürdige Blitzer zu kassieren sollte man ne allgemeine Fahrtauglichkeitsprüfung ab 60 einführen. Die wird dann alle 2 Jahre wiederholt bis 70 und dann im Jahrestakt. Das würde unsere Straßen wieder sicherer machen. Hand drauf.


----------



## Stasjan (29. April 2010)

> Anstatt mehr Kohle für Fragwürdige Blitzer zu kassieren sollte man ne allgemeine Fahrtauglichkeitsprüfung ab 60 einführen. Die wird dann alle 2 Jahre wiederholt bis 70 und dann im Jahrestakt. Das würde unsere Straßen wieder sicherer machen. Hand drauf.


/sign


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Arrr...
> Ja genau solche...
> 
> Anstatt mehr Kohle für Fragwürdige Blitzer zu kassieren sollte man ne allgemeine Fahrtauglichkeitsprüfung ab 60 einführen. Die wird dann alle 2 Jahre wiederholt bis 70 und dann im Jahrestakt. Das würde unsere Straßen wieder sicherer machen. Hand drauf.




jo,mein reden...genau...udn ausserdem hätte das den positiven nebeneffekt,dass die Fahrschulen wieder richtig gut ausgebucht wären udn somit Fahrhelfer und anderes Personal eingestellt werden würde...udn ausserdem würde auch ein Teil in das Staatssäckel fliessen von den Kosten...


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2010)

Das würde aber nur das Problem der "zu langsam" fahrenden Leute (die ausserdem noch entsprechend alt sein müssen - gibt ja auch nicht alte Leute, die zu langsam fahren) lösen, nicht aber das Problem der Raser. 
Aber der Vorschlag ist durchaus gut, zumal wir ja eh immer älter werden und das somit zunehmends zu nem grösseren Problem wird.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (29. April 2010)

Ich liebe immer die Reportagen wo die Asfinag die Deutschen anhält und hohe Geldbusen verteilt weil sie wiedermal keine Vignette haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Arrr...
> Ja genau solche...
> 
> Anstatt mehr Kohle für Fragwürdige Blitzer zu kassieren sollte man ne allgemeine Fahrtauglichkeitsprüfung ab 60 einführen. Die wird dann alle 2 Jahre wiederholt bis 70 und dann im Jahrestakt. Das würde unsere Straßen wieder sicherer machen. Hand drauf.



Jop... Vor drei Wochen im Krankenhaus bei der Oberarztvisite (kein Witz, tatsächlich erlebt...). Patientin 84 Jahre alt, sollte einen Tag später entlassen werden. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie, aber irgendwie sind wir auf's Thema Autofahren gekommen. Da sagt die doch tatsächlich, dass sie noch Auto fährt! Die Frau hatte sogar schon Demenz im Anfangsstadium und fuhr noch fröhlich ihren uralten Benz durch die Gegend. Dem Oberarzt, dem Assistenzarzt, der Schwester und mir (als Praktikantin für meine Ausbildung..) sind erstmal die Worte ausgegangen. Und die Ärzte konnten dann (natürlich) auch nicht mehr tun, als ihr vom Autofahren dringendst abzuraten. Ob sie nun Auto fährt - Wer weiß, aber ICH möchte dieser Frau auf der Straße ungern begegnen...


Dennoch geht's hier in dem Thread nicht um Leute, die durch extrem langsames Fahren den Verkehr behindern und gefährden, sondern um solche, die es durch Raserei tun. Und da bleib ich weiterhin bei der Meinung, dass viele Raser (nicht alle... Ich fahr wie gesagt auch gern schnell, wenn's erlaubt und der Platz da ist) auch rücksichtslos fahren, sprich keinen Sicherheitsabstand einhalten und noch drängeln, dass man sich als derjenige, der vornedran mit 150 fährt und wen überholt, bald so fühlt, als hätte man gleich einen blinden Passagier im Kofferraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eben das sollte härter bestraft werden. Punkt.


----------



## Blackwing (29. April 2010)

Stimmt...
Dem schließe ich mich auch an Inredhel.
Aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt das "Schnelles Fahren / "Rasen" != Unverantwortliches Fahren" ist.


Wenn der Typ hinter mir auf der Piste so dicht auffährt, das ich dessen Scheinwerfer nimmer seh, dann würd ich auch am liebsten aussteigen und den fragen ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Aber... Das passiert meist nicht wenn die Strecke frei ist, sondern dann, wenn man eh nur 100/120 fahren kann, weil alles voll ist.

Deswegen... Kein höheres Bußgeld für zu schnelles fahren... Das ist OK so wie es ist. Sondern viel härtere Strafen für nachweislich unverantwortliches Fahren.
Und das kann man mittlerweile auch mit Kameras etc. prüfen.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. April 2010)

> ... Er war mit gut 200 unterwegs..


1. Dein Freund kann also in der Dunkelheit perfekt sehen ? Mit 200 hat er locker nen Anhalteweg von 200 Metern und ist mit etwa 55m/s unterwegs. Er kann froh sein das nichts passiert ist, aber offensichtlich hat er sein Auto nicht so gut unter Kontrolle wie er dachte, wenn sich Verkehrsteilnehmer die sich richtig verhalten zu einem Unfall führen.
Und nachts ist es numal so das jemand der 200 km/h fährt beim Einleiten des Überholvorgangs 2 kleine Lichter ist.
2. Ich würde 120 km/h bei einer Richtgeschwindigkeit (die Geschwindigkeit ist eine Empfehlung die man nicht überschreiten sollte aber darf) nicht als langsam bezeichnen. Wenn man ordentlich, von mir aus auch 150 oder 160 fährt sind das 30km/h Differenz und die wirst du quasi auch sofort los


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Strafen HART nach Einkommen berechnen, Strafen erhöhen, Kontrollen erhöhen, mehr gibt es da garnicht zu sagen...


----------



## Blackwing (30. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 1. Dein Freund kann also in der Dunkelheit perfekt sehen ? Mit 200 hat er locker nen Anhalteweg von 200 Metern und ist mit etwa 55m/s unterwegs. Er kann froh sein das nichts passiert ist, aber offensichtlich hat er sein Auto nicht so gut unter Kontrolle wie er dachte, wenn sich Verkehrsteilnehmer die sich richtig verhalten zu einem Unfall führen.
> Und nachts ist es numal so das jemand der 200 km/h fährt beim Einleiten des Überholvorgangs 2 kleine Lichter ist.
> 2. Ich würde 120 km/h bei einer Richtgeschwindigkeit (die Geschwindigkeit ist eine Empfehlung die man nicht überschreiten sollte aber darf) nicht als langsam bezeichnen. Wenn man ordentlich, von mir aus auch 150 oder 160 fährt sind das 30km/h Differenz und die wirst du quasi auch sofort los




Ich bitte dich... 
Nachts auf der Autobahn... Warum nicht 200?
Du siehst Rücklichter von weiteren Verkehrsteilnehmern früh genug und kannst einsehen auf welcher Spur sie unterwegs sind. Mit Fernlicht immer wieder zwischendurch hast du auch ne wunderbare Einsicht auf den Streckenverlauf, sogar ohne den Gegenverkehr zu blenden, denn den siehst du auch auf Kilometer vorraus...

Und von einem Überholvorgang war nie die Rede. Die rechte Spur war frei. Der Typ ist einfach so rüber gefahren. Blinken by Spurwechsel. Und auch nicht "2 kleine Lichter" ... Dann wär auch nix passiert weil wir jede Menge Zeit gehabt hätten die Spur zu wechseln und, sicherlich gegen die Vorschriften, rechts zu überholen bzw. rechtzeitig runter zu gehen. Mal davon abgesehen... Erklär mir wie du 2 Wagen, die beide Leuchten wie nen Weihnachtsbaum, übersiehst, wenn du auch nur Ansatzweise nen Blick in den Spiegel wirfst?

Und Thema Fahrzeugbeherschung... 
Wir sind beide regelmäßig bei Sicherheitstrainings dabei. Sowohl hier, als auch in Schweden, weils dort mehr Spass macht, grad im Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und das mit unseren Wagen wie auch fremden Autos. Und das bestimmt weil wir uns so furchtbar unsicher fühlen .... Ich will gar nicht wissen wie er ausgesehen hätte wenn er grade durch die Leitplanke durch wäre...


Aber ich weis... Es ist so viel leichter zu sagen "du du du.... Du warst einfach viiiiel zu schnell. Nu bist du schuld! Der andere? Aber aber... Der ist doch nur 120 gefahren, und war damit komplett im grünen Bereich. Hier darf man ja 130 und schneller... Aber hey.. er hat ja nur nicht geguckt. Ist ja egal. Denn DU warst viel zu schnell" *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Caps-lock (30. April 2010)

Mag ja sein das der andere Verkehsteilnehmer auch Bockmist gebaut hat, aber mit sowas muss man eben rechnen.


> Erklär mir wie du 2 Wagen, die beide Leuchten wie nen Weihnachtsbaum, übersiehst, wenn du auch nur Ansatzweise nen Blick in den Spiegel wirfst?


Nachts kann man das extrem schwer einschätzen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit jemand unterwegs ist.
Gut wenn wenn der Typ unmotiviert rübergefahren ist, ist er genauso schuld wie dein Kumpel.
Nimm es mir nicht böse aber ich stell mir grad 2 BMW 330  vor die mit Nebelscheinwerfern und 200 über die Autobahn kacheln.


----------



## Blackwing (30. April 2010)

Ich sag ja auch nicht das er / wir die Unschuld vom Lande sind.
Natürlich waren wir verdammt flott unterwegs, und vielleicht auch zu schnell für die Lichtverhältnisse...

Mir gehts nur einfach darum das "die Schuld" nicht immer nur und ausschließlich bei den "Rasern" bzw. denen, die sehr schnell unterwegs sind, allein zu suchen ist.
Und das ist leider etwas das viele nicht einsehen und verstehen wollen.
Es heist halt immer "Zu schnell = Schuld". Wie so ein alteingefahrenes Schwarz / Weiß Denken. Das es aber noch Grau gibt, sieht bei den Diskussionen dann keiner. Weil es ist ja eindeutig.

Und es war nen RS6 im Tandemflug mit nem Mustang. Ich glaub nen BMWupdich kommt uns beiden nicht ins Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja... Es sind unverantwortliche Autos, wenn man Umweltschutz, das Portemonnaie oder Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen als höchstes Gut setzt. Aber wer einfach Freude am Fahren hat... *shrug*

Aber...
Ich werde einen Teufel tun und andere bewusst gefährden. Auch wenn ich gerne zügig unterwegs bin. Und ich behaupte das das eine, das andere nicht ausschließt. Nur leider gibts zu viele Egomanen auf der Straße die eben keine Augen im Kopf haben und einfach "Ihr Ding" machen. 

Das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csdJDtS-D60 ist in Deuschland einfach undenkbar ohne das es im 30 Min Rhytmus kracht oder ein Fußgänger zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. April 2010)

Ich selber bin einer der gerne schnell fährt... aber deine Ansichtsweise Blackwing is net ganz richtig.

Wer zu schnell fährt hat nicht immer volle Schuld	stimm ich soweit zu

Aber er hat immer eine mitschuld.
Wenn vor dir einer rauszieht weil er nicht in den Spiegel schaut, hat er schuld.
Wenn du aber 200 fährst und er und du deswegen abkratzen hast auch du mitschuld.

also von wegen Grau und so ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Mai 2010)

@Blackwing:

genau Du gehörst (für mich) zu denen, die noch höhere Strafen brauchen! wieso meinst Du/Dein Kumpel, daß er nachts auf der Bahn schneller fahren darf? es ist eine Verkehrsvorschirft, BASTA!
wenn Du Dich über jmd. beschwerst, der rauszieht um nen LKW zu überholen und DEINER Meinung nach nicht in den Spiegel geschaut hat, dann bist Du vollkommen im Irrtum: rechne Dir mal euer Aufeinandertreffen als Weg aus, soll heissen: er beschleunigt um zu überholen, schaut in Spiegel, Du noch nicht da, oder weit weg. Er zieht raus, und Du musst in die Eisen, weil: 1.) Du VIEL zu schnell warst, womit er NICHT rechnen musste (rede hier von Geschw.-Überschreitung) und 2.) Du nicht den "langsameren" Fahrern das Überholen erlaubst! 
Der Strassenverkehr ist wie das normale Leben ein MITEINANDER und nicht ein: ich hab mehr PS, bin jünger, also gehört mir die Strasse und alle anderen haben zurückzuziehen (boah, was kotzen mich Typen wie Du seit Jahrzehnten an)

über Sinn und Unsinn vieler Regeln (besonders im Strassenverkehr) lässt sich zwar streiten, aber sie sind nunmal so -> wohl oder übel akzeptieren! (hier gibt´s ne Bundesstrasse, die andauernd zwischen 50 und 70 wechselt, niemand hier versteht es genau, trotzdem knallt es auf der Strasse andauernd und mind. 70% der Unfälle sind wegen Geschwindigkeit...)
ich vermute mal, daß auch so einige Sachen aus "Kometen-Verzeichnissen" auf deinem PC/MP3-Player sind, denn das ist bei Deiner Einstellung ja auch alles unsinnig mit dem bezahlen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal zum Strassenverkehr: Deinem Fahrlehrer gehört eigentlich die Lizenz entzogen, wenn er es wirklich so gesagt hätte! Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß er es leicht anders formuliert/gemeint hatte -> Bsp.: da steht 50, kurz drauf dann 70 - musst also nicht bei dem Schild 70 genau 70 fahren, 65 reichen auch beim passieren des Schilds usw.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ich hab mehr PS, bin jünger, also gehört mir die Strasse und alle anderen haben zurückzuziehen (boah, was kotzen mich Typen wie Du seit Jahrzehnten an)




Das kann man auch umdrehen,Freundchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist so einer, der nicht einschätzen kann, wie schnell jemand fährt.
Erinnert mich dran, wie ich zu meiner lieben Großmutter gefahren bin und mit 200 daherkam und nen kleiner 106er auf die linke Spur musste um jemanden mit 100 zu "überholen" (Vekehrsbehinderung wenns nicht mehr als 10kmh sind)
Ich extrem in die Bremsehen treten musste und sie dann auch noch in den Rückspiegel winkt..gehts noch?
Es ist einfach so, das die Langsamen, die Schnellen vorbei lassen müssen. Fertig, Punkt aus.

Und wtf? Was hat das Alter damit zu tun? Mein guter Vater ist 53 Jahre alt und hat 400ps unterm Buckel, so what?

Ich kann Leute nicht leiden, die zu dumm sind um Geschwindigkeiten einzuschätzen.
Wegen euch, hab ich höheren Bremsenverschleiss..


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wegen euch, hab ich höheren Bremsenverschleiss..



Beim E39 sin die doch eh billig ;D


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

O_o?
Ich zahl für die VA 400Euro.
Weil hey..ich bin ein gemeiner Raser und achte nicht auf meine Bremsen. (Achtung, Ironie versteckt)

(Hab den Yellowstuff Kram mit den dazugehörigen Bremsscheiben) 

Ich fahr immerhin keine 2l Maschine, ich muss drauf achten und mag auch bremsen können, wenn ein Depp vor mir rauszieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2010)

Sry, was hier aber teilweise für ein Unsinn geschrieben wird.

Wie schon gesagt, der Straßenverkehr ist ein Miteinander und nicht ein "Damagemeter", ähm Ps etc - Meter!
(Warum verwundern mich einige Aussagen gar nicht (?)...)

es gibt nunmal Richtlinien, wenn auch abundzu mal fragliche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen.
Nur wenn es Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt, dann gelten auch diese.

Wer zu schnell auf der Straße fährt, sich beschwert, weil ein Langsamer einen noch Langsameren überholt -
hat nunmal nix zu meckern - es sei denn, der Überholer zieht sehr kurz vorher raus, ohne zurückzublicken.
Doch meistens ist es so, daß die Raser die alleinige Schuld haben und auch tragen werden.

Bisher hat der "Ausbremser" keine Mitschuld bekommen - sondern nur der Raser - zurecht!
Fast immer hat laut Gesetz der Aufahrer die alleinige Schuld.

Und die Strafen mögen zwar einem manchmal zu lasch vorkommen - doch sie sind es dennoch nicht.
Der erwischte Raser bezahlt Geld, bekommt Punkte und temp. Fahrverbot.
Bei Wiederholungstätern werden die Strafen erhöht - bishin zu kompletten Fahrverbot (Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis auf Dauer).
Diese kann man dann nur noch über diese MPU wiedererlangen, was scher und recht teuer ist.

Wenn man sie dadurch doch wiederbekommt und baut dann nochmals ordentlich Mist -
dann ist die Fahrerlaubnis entgültig weg.
*
Ich finde, wer sich nicht an die Regeln halten kann, muss halt ohne Auto auskommen!*


greetz


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *
> Ich finde, wer sich nicht an die Regeln halten kann, muss halt ohne Auto auskommen!*



Ich hatte es echt im Urin, das du jetzt kommst.

Ich finds einfach unfassbar nervig, das die, die schnell fahren, immer die schuldigen sein sollen.
Leute, die zu langsam fahren oder andere zu einer Vollbremsung drängen, gelten als Verkehrsbehindernd und auch als gefährdend und das gehört nunmal nach StVO bestraft.

Ich bin eben so einer, der immer schnell fährt, weil..warum sollte ich es nicht, wenn ich es kann und es erlaubt ist?
Und trotz dessen, dass ich meist auf der linken Spur zu finden bin, schaue ich ständig in den Spiegel - bzw ist es immer ein hin und her - und sehe, wann ich wo Platz zu machen habe.

Ich mach mich jetzt mal ins Bett. Geht eh alles zu sehr an meine Nerven


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt mal ins Bett. Geht eh alles zu sehr an meine Nerven



um zehn vor 2 gehste ins bett, hat da wer eine strassenrennnacht mit nem e39 hinter sich? ;-)


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach unfassbar nervig, das die, die schnell fahren, immer die schuldigen sein sollen.


Ich kann Dich schon irgendwo verstehen.
Nur geht es hier NUR um die Raser - nicht um Schnellfahrer oder die ZuLangsamfahrer, die den einen oder anderen aufregen.
Das ist ein anderes Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht nicht ums schnell fahren, sondern um unangepasstes Zuschnellfahren - Raser eben.

greetz


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Nur waren wir gerade bei einem anderen Thema



Thoor schrieb:


> um zehn vor 2 gehste ins bett, hat da wer eine strassenrennnacht mit nem e39 hinter sich? ;-)



Ich bin 12Stunden Zeitverschoben. 
Außerdem mache ich keine Straßenrennen. Dafür ist mir mein Dicker zu lieb


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2010)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Anstatt mehr Kohle für Fragwürdige Blitzer zu kassieren sollte man ne allgemeine Fahrtauglichkeitsprüfung ab 60 einführen. Die wird dann alle 2 Jahre wiederholt bis 70 und dann im Jahrestakt. Das würde unsere Straßen wieder sicherer machen. Hand drauf.



Das wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Letztens hab ich mal einen Opa beobachtet der sich 10 Minuten lang nicht getraut hat aus seiner Parklücke loszufahren weil er andere Autos erspähen konnte.
Ich weiss nicht wie lange das noch ging. Gut, solang er stand war es auf jeden Fall sicher aber da fragt man sich doch wie das weitergeht wenn er mal fährt.


----------



## Manowar (2. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich an meinen alten Nachbarn.
Der irgendwann mal mit nem Kleid seiner Frau ausm Haus ging und mitm Auto weg fuhr..


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Mai 2010)

also ich kann viele die zu schnell fahren verstehen. teilweise sind die begrenzungen völliger schwachsinn. eine komplett gerade landstrasse mit 70 begrenzt, fast komplette städte ne 30er zone obwohl man in den meisten strassen locker 50 fahren könnte, an autobahnbaustellen grundsätzlich 80 obwohl die baustelle mit ner leitplanke abgetrennt ist und die fahrspuren normalgroß sind, usw.

schlimm sind dann noch die ort wo geblitzt wird. in 30er zonen wo überhaupt keine gefahr besteht wenn man 50 fährt, oder kurz vorm ortsausgang wo viele schon paar meter früher gasgeben, usw.
an gefährlichen stellen oder schulen/kindergärten wird nie geblitzt. klar es muss auch geld in die kassen kommen, aber so ist das nix anderes als abzocke.

30zonen sollte man generell abschaffen und nur einzelne strassen die wirklich eng und gefährlicher sind zu 30 machen, aber nicht ganze zonen.

die strafen sind meines erachtens mehr als genug. 15€ weil man in ner 30er zone 35 fährt ist ziemlich heftig wenn man bedenkt das auch 60 nicht gefährlicher als 30 an der stelle wären.

gut für geschwindigkeitsübertretungen jenseits von gut und böse wie im fall des TEs oder des videos kann man über andere strafen nachdenken.
aber bei der baustelle wissen wir auch nicht wieviel verkehr war und wie eng die spuren waren. wenns jetzt 3uhr nachts war (kaum verkehr) bei normaler spurgröße ist es nicht unbedingt gefährlich da 250 zu fahren. 
wobei ich hier sagen muss wie dämlich sowas doch ist. gerade bei baustellen ist bekannt wie gerne da geblitzt wird, weil viele da mit 100 statt 80 durchfahren. wer so blöd ist da mit 250 durchzuheizen hat es wirklich verdient den lappen abzugeben.


----------



## Descartes (2. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum soll ich auf einer freien einsehbaren strecke nicht 200 km/h fahren dürfen?


Es Gibt ja sogar autobahn strecken ohne limitbegrenzung, deshalb kaufen ja Ausländer die teueren autos mit dicken ps zahlen oder mieten diese im urlaub an um hier autobahntourismus zu machen.
Auserdem sind die Autobahnen die 120er begrenzungen haben ohnehin für 140/160 km ausgebaut, aber man darf nicht davon ausgehen das die begrenzungen nur schikane da sind oder irgendwelchen dummen gesetzen.
Aber nach wie vor gefährden viele leute nicht nur sich sondern auch andere durch sowas besonders wenn ich an den uneinsehbaren kurven auf der autobahn denke wo ich meine 120 fahre und in bruchteilen ein motorad an mir vorbei zieht und schon fast waagerecht in der kurve liegt, wenn es dann dort mal einen rausdrückt dann möcht ich nicht im auto sitzen.


----------



## Niranda (3. Mai 2010)

yep, werden sie..


----------



## Blackwing (3. Mai 2010)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @Blackwing:
> 
> genau Du gehörst (für mich) zu denen, die noch höhere Strafen brauchen! wieso meinst Du/Dein Kumpel, daß er nachts auf der Bahn schneller fahren darf? es ist eine Verkehrsvorschirft, BASTA!
> wenn Du Dich über jmd. beschwerst, der rauszieht um nen LKW zu überholen und DEINER Meinung nach nicht in den Spiegel geschaut hat, dann bist Du vollkommen im Irrtum: rechne Dir mal euer Aufeinandertreffen als Weg aus, soll heissen: er beschleunigt um zu überholen, schaut in Spiegel, Du noch nicht da, oder weit weg. Er zieht raus, und Du musst in die Eisen, weil: 1.) Du VIEL zu schnell warst, womit er NICHT rechnen musste (rede hier von Geschw.-Überschreitung) und 2.) Du nicht den "langsameren" Fahrern das Überholen erlaubst!
> ...





So du Pausenclown.
Ich glaub du bist einer von denen die ich mit Vorliebe von der Straße schießen würde, weil sie die Augen nicht aufbekommen.

a) Wenn du gelesen hättest, was ich geschrieben habe, dann wüsstest du, das es NIEMALS um einen Überholvorgang ging. Sondern nur um einen Spurwechsel. Wenn es um einen Überholvorgang gegangen währe, dann würde ich meine Klappe halten, weil es dann echt unsere alleinige Schuld gewesen währe. Aber hey... Nicht so schlimm, das ändert ja nur die ganze Situation. Oder glaubst du im Ernst, das wir immer noch mit 200 an dem vorbei kacheln würden wenn vor ihm nen LKW gefahren währe? Zumindest vom Gas runter und ausrollen... Das währen ab Sichtkontakt locker 20km/h weniger gewesen und damit auch nen ganz anderes Bremsverhalten. Und Ja, der Spinner ist kurz vorher rausgezogen und das auch erst mit Blinken by Spurwechsel. Also nicht mal ne Reaktionssekunde mehr durch Ankündigung. Und das ist in meinen Augen fahrlässig und Verkehrsbehindernd.

b) Nein, ich hab die Straße nicht gekauft noch hab ich sie gemietet oder es steht gar mein Name drauf. Aber ich nehme mir das Recht heraus das ich da schell fahre wo ich fahren kann und darf. Ich werde einen Teufel tun jemanden deswegen zu verurteilen das er nen LKW überholen will. Kann ich gut verstehen, will ich auch. Aber ich werde ihn dafür verteufeln wenn er nach dem Überholvorgang nicht wieder auf die andere Spur wechselt (wenn frei) um mich vorbei zu lassen. Ehrenamtliche Stauführer kann ich nicht leiden. Und dazu gehören auch die LKWs welche meinen sie müssen mit ihren 90,5 km/h bergauf nen LKW mit 88 km/h überholen. Das ist ebenfalls Verkehrsbehinderung. Und, ich hasse die Leute wie die Pest welchen man mit Brief und Siegel bescheinigen kann das sie NICHT wissen was ein Spiegel ist, oder wie man ihn benutzt, da sie so knapp vor einem rausscheren das man nur noch in die Eisen gehen kann. Genauso schlimm sind Leute die ihren Blinker ausgebaut haben. 

c) Wie du darauf kommst das ich Musik illegal saugen würde ist mir ein Rätsel. Hat dir deine Mutter nicht beigebracht das man nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen soll? Wo wir schonmal beim flamen sind... Ich hab über 300 Alben. Gut 100 davon sind geboxt. Der Rest davon ist digital bei ITunes erworben. Glaubst du echt ich fahr so Autos und hätte dann nicht mal das Kleingeld für nen Album über? Ich steh auf gute Musik (wobei Gut natürlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt), und würde die auch gern noch in ein paar Jahren höhren. Und da meine Sparte eh mehr nen Randraum einnimmt ist es um so wichtiger das ich die Bands unterstütze. Aber das ist nem Schlagerhöhrer wie dir ja egal. Die gibts ja eh wie Sand am Mehr, höhren sich alle gleich schlecht an und da kommts auf den ein oder anderen Euro mehr oder weniger auch nicht an, stimmts? *kopfschüttel*


Und weist du warums auf eurer Bundesstraße zu Unfällen kommt?
Wegen den ständig wechselnden Geschwindigkeiten. Da hällt sich irgendwann kaum noch einer drann. Einfach das Ding auf 60 machen, und gut iss.

Und Thema Fahrlehrer
Nein. Er hat es exakt so gesagt und gemeint wie ich es geschrieben habe. Fahren Innerorts - 2 Spurige Straße - wenn alle 55 fahren, hab ich keinen Grund mit 49,5 hinterher zu zuckeln, sondern soll mich dem Verkehr anpassen. Genauso bedeutet es aber auch, das ich in ner dicht beparkten Straße auf der Theoretisch 50 ist, die aber absolut beschissen einzusehen ist, langsamer fahre um bei evtln. Überraschungen schneller reagieren kann. Sowas haben wir hier im Ort... zwar 50 ... Aber ich werd da nen Teufel tun schneller als 30 zu fahren. VIel zu viele Einmündungen die man schlecht einsehen kann und an denen manchmal Rechts vor Links, manchmal aber auch Vorfahrtsregelungen herschen... Schilderwall ftw.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Aber nach wie vor gefährden viele leute nicht nur sich sondern auch andere durch sowas besonders wenn ich an den uneinsehbaren kurven auf der autobahn denke wo ich meine 120 fahre und in bruchteilen ein motorad an mir vorbei zieht und schon fast waagerecht in der kurve liegt, *wenn es dann dort mal einen rausdrückt dann möcht ich nicht im auto sitzen.*



Ich glaube, du möchtest vor allem nicht in dem Rettungswagen sitzen, der dort hinfährt und EVENTUELL noch was machen kann, oder Amputate suchen, oder auf den Notarzt warten, der den Tod feststellt...

Und wie schon erwähnt, schnelles Fahren ist nicht gleich rücksichtsloses Fahren. Man kann sehr gut schnell fahren und trotzdem vorrausschauend fahren. Ich z.B. werd schon grundsätzlich langsamer, wenn ich sehe, dass vor mir jemand deutlich langsamer auf der rechten Spur einem LKW näher kommt - Weil ich weiß, dass der gleich ausschert. Einfach rücksichtslos weiterzubrettern, wäre brandgefährlich und würde meine Bremsanlagen wohl auch deutlich belasten... Und dafür sind die mir zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

